# Can QLab 2 make an Emergency CD?



## Jay Ashworth (Dec 31, 2014)

Specifically: I have a show built in QLab2, with level adjustments and envelopes on many of the cues.

Should I expect to find a function in there that will export all the audio cues to new files, with those level changes baked into them, that I could burn to CD and have in the booth in case:

My laptop fails
I get hit by a bus
(Other unnamed catastrophes go here)
?

I'm still doing free community theatre for free, and hence using Q2 which is also free, but it's likely if a new job ever finally comes through, I'll pony up for Q3, so if this feature is in there, that's useful information as well.


----------



## SteveMcQueen (Jan 1, 2015)

No. The best bet you be just to play the cues, and record them as they play in real time, then cut so each track is its own cue. 

Qlab 3 is free, but only the free version is. Alabama 3 can't do this either. 

Cheers


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jan 1, 2015)

There was a reason why I went with 2, but I forget what it was.

I can't imagine why I'd go analog; I'll just transpose the levels in Audacity by hand. There's only 2 tracks with envelopes, and only one of those is on the fade shape (which would be the only think terribly troublesome to reproduce.

I'll have to remember to RFE this.


----------



## Amiers (Jan 1, 2015)

You could backup the files to import into another copy of Qlab 2 on a different machine if you meet the untimely event of getting hit by a bus.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jan 1, 2015)

If I get hit by a bus, nobody left knows from QLab.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jan 2, 2015)

And, on the "nobody knows from" front, I've just discovered that while the Free version lets you set up and run a Devamp cue, *it breaks it on reload*. Which isn't mentioned in the help file, though all the *other* Free restrictions seem to be.

Owel, off to figure out a new solution for those 2 cues...


----------



## themuzicman (Jan 4, 2015)

That's why the license comes with authorizations for 3 machines - 1 Main QLab machine, 2 - Backup QLab Machine and 3 - Sound Designer/Programmer/Utitility machine.


----------

